# Noch einmal  Weinfass



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

Nachdem sich hier gerade so viele Weinfässer tummeln  muss ich von meinem auch aktuellere Fotos herzeigen. Leider kann ich ja dem armen Teich kaum Sonne anbieten, scheinbar findet der Sommer heuer woanders statt :evil Deswegen blüht auch nicht wirklich viel.... aber meinen Kater haut es trotzdem vor Begeisterung um


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Hallo Suni,

du fütterst Deine Katze nicht genug (unsere liegen immer so rum, wenn sie kundtun wollen, dass sie Hunger haben....)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## marysioux (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Hallo,

oh wie schön!
Ich hoffe meiner wird auch irgendwann so "natürlich" eingewachsen sein.
Besonders schön gefallen mir die Beleuchtungsideen...
Mach doch mal ein Foto in der Dunkelheit, ja?

Da werd' ich wohl nochmal ein wenig hin und her probieren müssen. Auch die Bambusfackel ist eine sehr schöne Idee!

lg petra


----------



## Connemara (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! 

Mein Kater liegt übrigens auch oft so platt auf dem Rücken und schläft...hat bei ihm nichts mit Hungerattacken zu tun


----------



## Dachfrosch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*



blumenelse schrieb:


> du fütterst Deine Katze nicht genug (unsere liegen immer so rum, wenn sie kundtun wollen, dass sie Hunger haben....)



Es sind zwei Kugelkater und sie haben _immer _Hunger 



marysioux schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto in der Dunkelheit, ja?



Ich versuchs mal!


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*



marysioux schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto in der Dunkelheit, ja?



So, habs heute endlich mal nicht vergessen 
Das erste Foto hab ich mit Blitz gemacht, damit man sieht, wo was steht


----------



## Connemara (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Das sieht richtig schön aus....eine wunderschöne, gemütliche Ecke ...toll!


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Danke!


----------



## catamo2012 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Echt hammer die Fotos, ein richtiges Kunstwerk! Respekt!!


----------



## marysioux (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Oh ja, das ist wie erwartet einfach nur SCHÖN!!!!

Dankeschön! Bin absolut inspiriert und werd' Euch wissen lassen, was draus' geworden ist 

LG petra


----------



## Dachfrosch (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Danke! Und ich bin schon neugierig auf deine Bilder!


----------



## Oberurschel (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch einmal  Weinfass*

Hallihallo,
wunderschön, dein Wassereck!!
Hab erst ein Fass, bin aber schon mit der Planung eines 2. beschäftigt.
Kannst du mir sagen, wie du das kleinere oben, mit dem Größeren verbunden hast. Ich bin schon ewig am Suchen und Überlegen und finde keine passende Idee.

Vielen Dank!!
Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------

